# Radican Swords



## Sigmar (Apr 10, 2010)

I have 2 verrrry tall Radican Swords that I had gotten in a package deal. Until I get my 220 set up I don't have a tank near tall enough for them. Can I cut them back a few inches from the root ball without killing them?


----------

